# Specialized Crux & BB30



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am getting the crux comp and have seen things posted it comes with a BB30 but no mention on the specialized site. Can anyone confirm

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52706&eid=6065&menuItemId=14882


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

stunzeed said:


> I am getting the crux comp and have seen things posted it comes with a BB30 but no mention on the specialized site. Can anyone confirm
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52706&eid=6065&menuItemId=14882


I can understand your confusion, because in the specs, under *FRAME* OSBB is listed, but under* BB *it is not.

My guess (and it is just that), is that it's a BB30 compatible BB, but that doesn't necessarily mean the Gossamer crankset is BB30. I suggest contacting Spec customer support for confirmation - or wait for another member to post and confirm.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Confusing spec, but the COMP comes with the BB30*

No sure, why Specialized did this with their Crux line this year. There is no logic to the spec or the presentation of the Crux range. I went with the COMP for the sole reason it came with the OSBB (or BB30). I essentially swapped out ALL the components including the crank--a FSA BB30 Gossamer (which was recalled this year). I put on a S-Works BB30 crank.

Todd Wells' all red aluminum Crux was profiled on a couple of websites (Cyclingnews.com) and the journalist claimed that it was a one-off custom job. I spoke to the Specialized rep who refuted that and confirmed that his bike was essentially a stock CRUX COMP painted solid red. They had been experimenting with a full carbon fork that was essentially a Tarmac SL3 fork that had canti bosses bonded on.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

So I should be able to mount up a set of SRAM force BB30 cranks on the stock BB no problem right? I am not completely familiar with BB30 but from what I understand its just bearings mounted inside a larger BB shell that are universal with all the BB30 cranks


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree with Roleur, the Crux Comp comes with a BB30 crank.
Re: FSA Gossamer recall, did they replace it with another FSA crank, or give you some money towards your S Works crank?


----------



## pwork (Feb 25, 2009)

The comp frame is BB30 if you buy the bike as a complete build. My wife's stinky pink came with a threaded BB.


----------



## theMasterLink (Nov 15, 2010)

stunzeed said:


> I am getting the crux comp and have seen things posted it comes with a BB30 but no mention on the specialized site. Can anyone confirm
> 
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=52706&eid=6065&menuItemId=14882


Yes, it is BB30.


----------



## pspycho (Sep 7, 2005)

DELETE - Wrong Thread


----------

